# I hate to do this, but...Roland vs. Graphtec?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry to add yet another vs. thread, but we're trying to decide on which plotter to buy, and I want to compare and contrast them.

We had our heart set on a Graphtec CE5000-60 24" plotter, but all I read about on these forums is the Roland GX-24!

I know you can get them at a discount from Josh, but what advantages do the Rolands have over the Graphtecs?

I can get a CE5000-60 for $1400 + shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I suppose I should add what I do know and what I'd like to know for certain...

The CE5000-60 uses standard Graphtec blades, whereas the GX-24 supposedly needs special Camm-1 blades. Is this true? If we go with the Roland, will we someday suddenly not be able to find blades for it anymore?

I know I'd like us to someday do embroidery. Will the CE5000-60 cut twill? It says it's maximum material thickness is .010" and I can't find any information on whether it will cut twill or not.

I don't think we'll ever need to worry about cutting along registration marks, so the optical eye isn't necessary, but out of curiosity, does the Graphtec have that?

Also, the Graphtec comes with a stand while the Roland doesn't.

Oh, and is there a plugin for the Roland that will allow you to cut directly from Illustrator or CorelDRAW X3?

Overall, which is the better machine as far as durability? We don't plan on making much money for the first couple of years, so will we need to replace either machine after, say, five years?

Thanks for anything you can tell me!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Graphtec and Roland both make super quality machines. Blades will be available for both so dont make that a deciding point. You should also look at the Suma brand plotters.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks! I'll ask Mark about those and look into it myself.

I guess I should put it like this, which machine will give us more bang for the buck.

Graphtec @ $1400 or Roland @ $1600?

BTW, after reading so many posts here about problems with Spectra Cut II, I think we'd throw out the vinyl that comes with the Roland, so I'm not counting that as a bonus.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

Both are machines are top notch. The problems with SC2 seem to be mostly with white. My CX-24 is still going strong after about 10 years.


----------



## nametags4u (Jun 15, 2007)

I do embroidery, and it might be possible to cut twill with the roland gx-24, But I would not recommend or want to bother with it, you will be going though blades left and right and spending time setting it up that just doesnt need to be spent and wasting material. There are flat bed cutters (such as Ioline) that are made for cutting twill, you can just slap any size scrap piece on it and cut, we have one but don't even use it anymore, now we use a laser...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Dom!

Yeah, Mark was saying that we most likely wouldn't be cutting twill on a plotter, but I just wanted to cover my bases.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The main advantages of the Roland would be the ability to cut twill in one pass under warranty (there are special blades for this). And the software capabilities for the optic eye function (mainly the auto trace feature).


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oops, I meant to thank you, too, lost1. I didn't sleep last night.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> The main advantages of the Roland would be the ability to cut twill in one pass under warranty (there are special blades for this). And the software capabilities for the optic eye function (mainly the auto trace feature).


Well, I'm pretty sure we wouldn't be doing either, but it's good to know.

The main selling point for me right now for the Roland is that Imprintables offers a lifetime loaner program. That's valuable to me.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Chani,
Whichever plotter you chose, make sure you know what you're getting. Josh and Imprintables are an excellent resource for information. They have tested the materials and continue to do so daily. They can back you up very well and we are also available for any questions. The difference between the Roland and the Graphtec won't be found in the specs or the price, but in the experience after the sale. Our cutters have a 2 year warranty and we have a very good presence in the industry. While the graphtec comes with plugins for Corel and Illustrator, we offer a full software package, CutStudio, with our cutter along with plugins for Corel and Illustrator. Our software is very easy to use.
If you're still curious, type "GX-24" into your search engine and see which videos come up. Then you'll have a better idea of what you're getting into.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I completely agree that service is key. I know what I'll get for service from both Imprintables and the place we're looking at getting the Graphtec from.

As for what we're getting, I'm still learning, but Mark is the one that knows plotters. He runs them every day at work.

The Graphtec also comes with a program. I forget what it's called, but it's either standalone or acts as a plugin for X3.

As for specs, both machines are VERY similar. The main difference that I see is that the Roland will cut twill, but Mark assures me that we won't be doing that.

So I'm still torn. I guess we have about a month to decide, tho.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Any program that comes with the plotter is a simple solution. Software is the key and there are some killer although high dollar solutions out there. We also run a plotter everyday so look at all three machines, the feed and lengyh of a run.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks David.

I've had a look at Summa cutters, and I need to say that for the price, we're still looking at the Graphtec or Roland.

But thanks!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an older Roland and use it everyday.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a graphtec FC5100 and a roland PC-600 - neither of which are the models you're looking at - but i can tell you that while the roland is a good machine - the graphtec puts it to shame for cutting ability.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Jan is your pc-600 similar to the older roland pc-60 with the thermal ink bands?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

yes, it was the next generation of thermal printers they produced after the pc-60's. it's old and slow and noisy, but it's still working! come to think of it......so am i


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I run a GCC plotter and it's fine. If you look ate the specs it takes thicker materials and has a rather high cutting force, check it


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I've been looking at essentially the same comparison myself. My impression is that you really can't go wrong either way.

The main differences, as far as I see: the Graphtec is going to be cheaper, but the Roland is going to offer a better warranty and help after the sale through Imprintables. I'm leaning towards the Roland because of this, though the cost factor (especially if you want a stand, which runs $200 extra or so for the Roland) is also an issue.

Again, I don't think you can go wrong choosing either machine. They're both very popular, solid machines, and people have had excellent luck with both of them.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually, a stand is $300 extra for the Roland, but the reason we're thinking about it is the same as you. The service you get through Imprintables and suuport you can get here at T-Shirt Forums. 

We're still deciding.


----------



## fat_miao (Jun 18, 2007)

From my experience with both, they would cut twill and even reflectives, just make sure you use the suitable blades. Some twill are made with thicker compound, sometimes cheaper in price but hassle to use when your blade is a bit worn out. Best thing is get good after sales, which you could be access the fastest. 


If you can get better service for the Graphtecs, why not take it? even if it's cheaper. Just for your info, I am currently using the craftrobo to cut the twill and flexs, yep the baby hobbyist machine from Graphtec.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, it's time for Mark and I to decide.

We just got our seed money, so we'll be discussing this at length this weekend.

I know that whichever one we get we'll be happy. I know I will be! I already have our first company t-shirt design ready to go!  This one will GET NOTICED!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, we decided to get one today. We were going to wait until Monday, but I called our supplier, and they were running a sale on shipping, plus I was able to get an additional $100 off the plotter. We should get it either Wed or Thurs of next week.

We had a bit of a snafu because our debit cards have a $1000 daily spending limit, so we were initially denied, but then I called back and we were able to combine the purchase on our two cards, and that went through. 

Now we need to order some vinyl. We got samples of Specialty Materials products from Beacon today, but we're also considering MultiCut because it's 20" instead of 15", and also TuffCut from Joto.

Then we need to order some t-shirts. I think SanMar will be our primary supplier. I loved the service I got when I called to set up our account, and I like that they offer case prices for any number of shirts ordered.

Okay...we got the Graphtec instead of the Roland, but it was a tough decision. In the end we went with what we felt more comfortable with based on Mark's experience and other sign industry professionals that he knows. Sorry, Josh. 

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and advice.

I can't wait to start playing with this!


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hello 
i have a roland gx 24 to me so far.... its great a work horse


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's Christmas today!!!

We just received our new cutter today (I'm not allowed to open it until Mark comes home.  ), along with vinyl and ink materials and t-shirts from several suppliers.

We're going to be testing and playing this weekend (we got several shirts JUST for experimenting).

Also, altho we have a heat press already (Mark bought it used about 22 years ago for $25, but it's been very good to him), we went ahead and bought a new Hix press, which should be here tomorrow (along with my new computer upgrades).

I've told several people what we're capable of doing and it sounds like we might be pretty busy soon! 

We also have a couple of sites we need to set up for selling shirts. We'll be REALLY busy with setting everything up for the coming weeks.

I can't wait to start playing!

I have questions about transfers for light garments, too, but I'll ask those in other threads.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG! This is so cool! 

We had a bit of a hard time getting it to cut at first, but only because we were going about it wrong. Once I found the instructions for the cutting driver for CorelDRAW (which ironically aren't on the disc that came with the machine. I had to download it), everything went swimmingly. 

We're now cutting a sheet of ThermaCut from Beacon with 15 copies of a t-shirt design.

I've never seen one of these things run before!


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Never used a Graphtec, but have multiple Rolands (including a GX-24). Near perfect machines that deserve the reputation that the Roland name carries.

Everything that I've read also seems to suggest that the Roland and Graphtec perform equally well in real use. So it comes down to subjective qualities, and the GX-24 is soooo much sexier. 



Seriously though, you can't go wrong with either.




(but purchase the roland)


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not cuttin the Roland at ALL. I'm sure it's a great machine. 

We just opted for what Mark knew and price, mostly. But let me say, Mark (who has at least 12 years of experience with plotters) is VERY impressed with the capabilities and cuts of this machine.

I'll try to get him to post a review.


----------



## Kreestahl (Jul 29, 2007)

Chani, Congrats on getting the new stuff! How bad do I have to beg to come over and play? 
I'm glad you weren't near the bridge at 35W when it went down.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm glad you weren't either!

On my family's website people are posting stories of people they know that were there just before it happend, and one of my cousins who drives a semi went across that bridge TWICE that day, but several hours earlier.

Anyway... 

If you really do want to see our stuff in action, let me know and I'll talk to Mark to see when we can set up a time to meet when Mark is here, too.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's why we love our Graphtec...

I created this design in CoreDRAW and showed it to Mark. He told me it would never cut properly, but I went ahead and tried it anyway, just to see...

This was cut with a 45 degree blade at 30cm/sec.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I lost a few of the smallest stars when I was weeding it because I was being pretty aggressive. Also, I couldn't see that small, which is why some of the stars still have a little extra gunk on them. But I'm VERY happy with the results I got.

I should also mention that that's ThermoFlex Plus.


----------



## Kreestahl (Jul 29, 2007)

Very Nice! Those small stars would be a pain to get out.


----------



## Luv abepa (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi i just joined T shirt forum and will want to say bravo as i've been following today's discussion


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Kreestahl said:


> Very Nice! Those small stars would be a pain to get out.


It took a little while to weed this design and it sure didn't just come right off! I had to press down on the small stars to get them to stay on the mylar while I weeded, but we were both VERY impressed at what this machine did!

30cm/sec is our normal cutting speed for all sizes of designs. We didn't need to touch a thing to get it to cut these stars. Keep in mind that the smallest stars are approximately .023" wide according to Corel.

It took about 3-5 minutes to cut that design.


----------



## Kreestahl (Jul 29, 2007)

I have been told with sign vinyl you can put it into the freezer so it shrinks away from each other. It helps with weeding tiny things. I have no experience with what you are using on the shirts.


----------



## redwood (Jun 12, 2007)

Mmm... we are going to buy an extra plotter. It will be a GX-24 or a CE5000-60. The ce5000 costs about 200 dollars more than a gx-24. But how about software? Wich one is better with cutting out transfers, using the optics?

And what software is supplied?


----------

